# Acekard in Action



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Video Showing the Acekard in Action*

Looking good







A long (17 minute) video has been released showing the Acekard prototype in action, the video shows off some ROMs that are normally problematic playing just fine on the Acekard!
Here's a list of we can see revealed in the video:
Ultimate Spider-Man working
Pokémon Dash working
Final Fantasy III intro and game playing fine
Castlevania intro playing smoothly
And a few other games working
To see the video for yourself, enter this topic!


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Acekard In Action (no sound)*


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 24, 2006)

what a fucking winner...i must hold off on buying a DS lite fpr this


----------



## g.crow (Sep 24, 2006)

nice one. gui looks not very appealing to me, but card looks very promising.

mars


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 24, 2006)

How come hes playing elite beat agents?? Or am I wrong?


----------



## madmk (Sep 24, 2006)

If they finished it, mass produced it and distributed it out to retailers and included an SD card reader with a 512MB/1GB card to get started, and retailed it at £40-£50 they'd have themselves a winner. DS-X is way too overpriced and with 512MB its a let down. This however, if presented and priced correctly, could win the market.

Nice work to the team of AceKard.


----------



## waiwai (Sep 24, 2006)

It boots quickly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Simple and yet boring interface though.. 

It has got the GBAtemp logo embedded in the video, so there is more information closeby! When are we hearing specs, release dates, passme inclusive?, skins, etc??


----------



## lookout (Sep 24, 2006)

the best card soo far! no need to flash and support all games? this better then my dslink but the skins look poor.


----------



## meangreenie (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks good, but nothing I can't do on my SC CF, and my Sc boots the games faster, and has In game Reset too, and 90% GBA support.

Definately better than my Ez4 though.


----------



## Teun (Sep 24, 2006)

wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want it! hehe


----------



## delta123 (Sep 24, 2006)

that reset thing has got me a bit worried.


----------



## SD5k (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Ichiban @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> How come hes playing elite beat agents?? Or am I wrong?


You aren't wrong, but it's just the demo version.


----------



## monkeymachine (Sep 24, 2006)

what? i ain't playing games with no sound!

hehe

looks promising, i wonder if i should put my dslink purchase on hold =/


----------



## waves (Sep 24, 2006)

OMG!

Sold+1 for sure!
This is exactly what I have been waiting for for more than a year! I always said "when there is a slot-1 solution with SD cards and no flashing of the firmware needed, we have reached the perfection"


----------



## nightwalker (Sep 24, 2006)

if it also supports GBA games then this will outsell m3 and supercard


----------



## zatelli (Sep 24, 2006)

I think it would be a first choice if it were to support built-in in-game soft reset (I've noticed the guy on the video keeps hard reseting the cart), maybe because it's being developed, aside from that annoyance, it would sell very well given it'll be sold for a reasonable price


----------



## martin88 (Sep 24, 2006)

So DS-X is outdone already...it's not even out yet. Oh well.


----------



## Redux (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Looks good, but nothing I can't do on my SC CF, and my Sc boots the games faster, and has In game Reset too, and 90% GBA support.
> 
> Definately better than my Ez4 though.


The roms are played without patching. Who knows, you might be able to do single-cart hosting to non-flashed DSes.


----------



## Tir (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll definitely hold off on buying a cart until I see if this is as good as it sounds, along with no slowdown I like how they state it has low power consumption... does this have an official site yet? How far off at a guess would it be? Other carts seem to have been released pretty soon after they're announced.


----------



## saxamo (Sep 24, 2006)

He has nice nails. why hasn't anyone commented on this yet??


----------



## Tir (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't get why G6 Lite is still the only card to actually make use of the touchscreen though, I mean why scroll to things all the time when you can just hit it? Especially with all these other new "lite" generation of cards, the devs should be taking the G6's lead. How hard could it be?


----------



## yuwing (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Tir @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> I don't get why G6 Lite is still the only card to actually make use of the touchscreen though, I mean why scroll to things all the time when you can just hit it? Especially with all these other new "lite" generation of cards, the devs should be taking the G6's lead. How hard could it be?



actually EZ4 also uses touchscreen.


----------



## RyuKakashi (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> [*]Final Fantasy III intro and game playing fine



I thought ff3 played fine on all of them? 

Does he have to hold select to run a game? 

Looks very promising. and if it's cheap (looks like it will be) i'll be sure to get one of these.


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 24, 2006)

Why is there a GBA game in the slot though? And can these 1 slot's even play them?


----------



## FifthE1ement (Sep 24, 2006)

It seems from the vid that the Castlevania vid stutters just a tad in some spots but overall it looks very promising! I am just not sure what the user has in the slot 2 as it looks like a flashcart of some sort so this could all be a hoax with a fake device but I really hope this is legit.

FifthE1ement


----------



## yuwing (Sep 24, 2006)

it's an empty slot 2. no?


----------



## APPS (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah the slot 2's empty and it actually looks really good! I dont plan on spending too much time in the game selection menu, why would i bother if its pretty or not, the card itself sure isnt!


----------



## Empyre (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(nightwalker @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> if it also supports GBA games then this will outsell m3 and supercard


You want fries with that?


----------



## martin88 (Sep 24, 2006)

fries are too greasy, no thanks.


----------



## zragnarok (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Tir @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> I don't get why G6 Lite is still the only card to actually make use of the touchscreen though, I mean why scroll to things all the time when you can just hit it? Especially with all these other new "lite" generation of cards, the devs should be taking the G6's lead. How hard could it be?




i dont understand why m3/g6 fanboys make assumptions like this... the ez4 was the first "lite" flashcard and has has had a touch screen GUI since the beginning


----------



## IxthusTiger (Sep 24, 2006)

I need: Moonshell, DSAIM, and DSOrganize or NO SALE.


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey guys, they updated their site! Both chinese and english

http://www.acekard.com


----------



## JJRamone (Sep 25, 2006)

This is probably a stupid question, but will this cart allow you to use, for example, pokemon diamond & pearl's ability to access the gba slot and transfer pokemon from Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald. If so, I'm sold.


----------



## QazzaQY2K (Sep 25, 2006)

it looks like you can even use a gba rom and connect them all from the slot-1 as it got good GBA compability too ;D i'm geting my new lite with this card for sure .. give my sisster the old one ;P


----------



## al-ds (Sep 25, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... looks good!!!


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Posted this in the other Acekard thread, but I'll ask again.

Anyone know if it plays media such as music and movies?


----------



## Hypnotoad (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, this looks like it's going to blow the doors off of that other EXTREEEEEME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 card.  I don't know how much I trusted that other ds-x group anyhow, with them trying to pull their little backdoor deals (here and on the other message board) to make their card look superior to others on the market.

Looks like this card will be my next purchase.


----------



## faceless (Sep 25, 2006)

looks nice.


----------



## Tir (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(zragnarok @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> i dont understand why m3/g6 fanboys make assumptions like this... the ez4 was the first "lite" flashcard and has has had a touch screen GUI since the beginning


Well fine, but M3/SC and this really should have touchscreen support. 

Castlevania intro looked okay to me, since even on the official cart it isn't completely smooth with its anime style and all. I can't wait to hear the release date and price for this though.


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(slvrdrgn123 @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Posted this in the other Acekard thread, but I'll ask again.
> 
> Anyone know if it plays media such as music and movies?


I assume no, since it does not state so in its site. I'll most likely use it to play DS games.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(kohkindachi @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(slvrdrgn123 @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Posted this in the other Acekard thread, but I'll ask again.
> ...


Oh, I hope they try to add it in there. If not, I might think on getting an M3 instead. But then again, I have an MP3 player already. So hard to choose right now with all this stuff.


----------



## pte (Sep 25, 2006)

Why wouldn't it run MoonShell? If it aims to be a quality solution it definately will.

The G/UI does exactly what it needs to. Here is a little task for the fancy pansy GUI lovers:

Which doesn't represent a good UI?

1. ”I like using this product!”
2. ”An attractive and good looking user
interface!”
3. ”I had no installation problems!”
4. ”I can easily find the right selections!”
5. ”We have eliminated wrong deliveries
with our new logistics software!”

The answer is number... 2.


----------



## APPS (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(kohkindachi @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(slvrdrgn123 @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Posted this in the other Acekard thread, but I'll ask again.
> ...



Just use moonshell, theyd be crazy not to have support for that...


----------



## Bram Stoker (Sep 27, 2006)

Quoting chism:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hardware "patching" wouldn't be a patch at all. The device would have to intercept read commands and supply the data from either internal memory or an SD card (CF is too big to fit in the slot).
> 
> Reading from internal memory would be comparatively easy. Once the DS Card interface is implemented (that is, the card supports fully encrypted communication with the DS in all modes), it is not too hard to supply the data from memory (flash ROM). This is possibly already done in the NinjaPass (that is, if it doesn't need patching, not too sure on the details).
> 
> ...



This is why aceKard will suck.. it uses patching for its SD.

Now.. can someone point me to a slot1 solution which does no patching whatsoever??

Kthnkx


----------



## waiwai (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Bram Stoker @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> This is why aceKard will suck.. it uses patching for its SD.
> Now.. can someone point me to a slot1 solution which does no patching whatsoever??



Most slot1 solutions provided by Nintendo work flawlessly without any patching


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 27, 2006)

Heres what I don't get, maybe this is a dumb question but how come there is no cart that has 128 megs of ram built in, for the largest games, and an SD (microSD) slot.  Other than the fact it would be a slot-1 cart, it would work basically like the M3 except all games would play in normal mode, not just the small ones.  It seems to me like this would be something that would never need to patch games ever, and everything would play with perfect speed.  Am I missing something with my logic here?


----------



## IxthusTiger (Sep 27, 2006)

Because loading a rom from the SD card onto RAM would take an ASS LONG TIME.


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 27, 2006)

You think so?  I have an M3, it only takes 15 seconds or so for Mario Kart.  I made a mistake in my last post, I forgot there are some 128 meg games.  Anyway, would a minute for all 128 meg games (especially considering theres so few of them) really be that bad, if you get no patching, perfect speed, and unlimited storage?


----------



## davr (Oct 2, 2006)

QUOTE(nightwalker @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> if it also supports GBA games then this will outsell m3 and supercard



Slot-1 devices will NEVER natively support GBA games. When the DS is running in GBA mode, it has NO access to Slot-1.
The only way you could possibly run GBA games from a Slot-1 only devices, is if there was a "GBAonDS" emulator. Which is very unlikely to ever be made (due to obvious reasons).


----------

